# hl7 Hapi



## g-sus (6. Jan 2009)

Hallo an erstmal,

ich hoffe ich finde hier hilfe.
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Momentan beschäftige ich mich mit HL7. Für alle denen das kein Begriff ist hl7api.sourceforge.net/
Im Groben geht es um einen Kommunikationsstandard, wie er in Krankenhäusern verwendet wird.

Jedenfalls hab ich die zugehörigen Bibliotheken der HAPI (HL7-API) importiert. Das Problem, das ich jetzt habe ist, dass ich wenn ich eine neue Instanz von irgendeiner Klasse erzeugen will, die in der Bibliothek enthalten ist, krieg ich eine ClassNotFountException und das prog stürzt ab.


```
package hl7sender;

import ca.uhn.hl7v2.model.v23.message.ADT_A01;

public class CreateAMessage {

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		ADT_A01 a = new ADT_A01();
		
	}

}
```

Warum krieg ich eine ClassNotFoundException?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.

greetz 
g-sus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (6. Jan 2009)

weil die jar nicht im classpath liegt oder du sie in deiner ide nicht beim build path hinzugefügt hast


----------



## g-sus (8. Jan 2009)

thx.
hast recht


----------

